# BBC- Validation or Rubbish?



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

So, when I first came on here, I was told to go home Yank. That my views of compliance were not relevant, that my challenges to an illegal industry, avoidign water quality as well as labor, insurance and other requirements was not occuring.

Does the attached BBC change anyone's opinion? Is anyone frustreated that they are doing the right thing, yet gypsies undercut their legitiamcy and price?

What think? any changes in attitudes?

Jim

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11425158


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That video scared the bejesus out of me, nice black ford, and what the hell was he using on in, a large sanding brush ..


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like a fluff "news" bit to me.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

not all car washes have iiligal immigrants working there

the picture he's painting is that everywhere else is iiligal so come and use my "new" one 

its more of an advert for him than a report

i have a car wash and i pay taxes national insurance and rates and rent and wages and i abide by legislation but with a report ....sorry advert like that he could put me out of business

i agree they wanna shut the illigal ones down that dont follow rules of the land or contribute to the economy by way of taxes and nat ins yes by all means 

its a joke im suprised they sent the immigrant away....what about his human rights ...... fooking joke


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

There was an illegal immigrant car wash not far from me that was a front for stolen gear.From burglaries,breaking into cars etc.Pikeys.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

That car wash with the immigrant is around the corner from me they should shut the dodgy ones down


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Planet carwash is near me, would NEVER wash my car there.

Fill up company cars with juice there and while filling, just watching some of them wash the motors makes me want to go and bash them with that brush thats been on the floor about a gazillion times!

Daz.


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't understand there last comment about washing it yourself instead. When people wash cars themselves the dirt will go straight down the drain anyway. Even if people never wash their cars, the dirt will still end up being washed off by rain water.

There is a car wash near me that do a wash 'n' wax for £2.30 IIRC. It looks very professional, they have pressure washers, and an area which looks like it would have drainage (can't see though because it's inside). However, I really can't understand how they can do it for that price.

I think they do need to cut down on illegal car washers though.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting, no one yet has talked about the Detailing industry? or Mobile Car Wash?

When you post, I would be interested on how you operate? Do you control, capture and properly dispose of your waste water?

Are you against anyone in the industry that does not comply?


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Relaited said:


> Interesting, no one yet has talked about the Detailing industry? or Mobile Car Wash?
> 
> When you post, I would be interested on how you operate? Do you control, capture and properly dispose of your waste water?
> 
> Are you against anyone in the industry that does not comply?


I don't generate waste water, so its not an issue for me. Products like ONR and using steam have negated the need for pressure washers and runoff.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh the irony. An american complaining about the rest of the worlds waste of resources and pollution. I'm miles from being a tree hugger far from it but after coming back from florida this year I was shocked at just how wasteful most of the people there are. Aircon on full blast in shops with the doors wedged open, enormous suvs and trucks everywhere you look with low tech v8s, wheelie bins double the size of ours that get emptied twice a week and most of the ones in the street we were on were overfilled on bindays. 

When I was talking to an ex military taxi driver over there and told him what we pay for petrol he said "mark my words if gas ever costs that much here we will take saudi arabia. we'd just take the whole damn lot" Thats the attitudes your up against. Sort your own problems out before lecturing anybody else.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Got to agree to a degree on the last comment. Have USA signed the Kyoto Protocol yet?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I would suggest that the two markets and thier perceptions are very different.

The UK is just coming to terms on the impact that illegal immigrants have on their very limited jobs and social services (schools, housing, health, etc)

Environmental issue such a water runoff to storm water drains (although illegal, is not enforced the way it is in the US)

And for what it's worth the US and the UK are very similar in their perception when being 'preached at' as oppose to being informed


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm just saying like, no argument with your goals or motivation but if you want to save the planet you have easier targets closer to home where focussing your efforts would yield a bigger bang for your buck than making slightly snidey comments on a relatively tiny group of ocd sufferers on a tiny island on the other side of the world where we already make more substantial efforts at saving energy and cutting pollution.
In saying that I dont hate americans, I listen to dave ramsey every day, best radio programme ever.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Think it's a bit unfair to slam the OP just because of what his countrymen do.

There are 2 main issues in that report - the use of immigrant labour etc and the lack of capture of effluent by a commercial operation.

It is true that if we hand wash our cars at home then we are sending effluent to drain, just like a business. The big difference is that we are not breaking any regulations, but a business would be! And that's not just car washes, it also applies to ANY business that washes vehicles eg car dealers, bus and coach companies, organisations with a fleet of vehicles eg the Police.

Here are the regulations: http://www.netregs.gov.uk/netregs/62515.aspx
The thing is, they aren't enforced!!! I bet if any car washes are shut down or fined, it will be because of illegal immigrants, incorrect/no insurance....not for neglecting to capture effluent.


----------

